# Belle the Teacup Agile Dog Champion!



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Well Belle finally finished up her Teacup Agile Dog Champion (TACh) title roughly 2 weekends ago!!! I am currently abroad in Australia but a friend of mine offered to run her and try to get her TACh! At 3 years old she has her first Champion title! It took us a year and a half, but it seemed to take forever. Now I promised myself I would never run TDAA again, so I will be focusing on CPE and will most likely start USDAA when I get back home. I wish I would have gotten to finish her title myself but I am ecstatic my friend put in the time and effort to get her last 2 Q's!! That weekend she also earned her Teacup Master Agility Dog (TAM) title, which is like a Master Standard title in TDAA.

I am proud of this dog and glad to have her as my first dog and first agility partner. She has taught me SO MUCH about agility! She has 1 champion title, 27 other titles, a CPE national win/plaque placement and is only 3 years old. I can't wait to try USDAA and see how she does!

Here she is hard at work  Hopefully I can get some more pictures sent to me soon.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations, she has really done well. I am hoping to finish Remmy's Advanced titles this year, then next year he will be in all Masters classes. I have entered three more two day Agility trials in August/Sept. so hope we can do it.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Belle has done so much in such a short time. Your Q rate must be amazing.


----------

